# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Соляные светильники

## lighta1

Привозила светильники с Артёмовска под заказ. Несколько штук остались. Отдам по хорошей цене. 8на8- 60гр., 10 на 10 -80гр., 10на10 с можжевеловым пяточком 90гр.(остались только с изображением Одессы)

. Светильники из каменной соли, имеет приятное слегка приглушенное свечение. При его работе происходит ионизация и насыщение воздуха помещения мельчайшими (корпускулярными и субмолекулярными) частицами соли, создают приятный микроклимат, сравнимый с уникальным микроклиматом соляных шахт, благоприятным для больных бронхиальной астмой и другими аллергическими болезнями. С каждым идёт листок с описанием.
тел. 097-523-36-22
Соль.doc

----------


## Женечка

а какой размер у оставшийся?

----------


## maminkotir

Спасибо за светильник.Очень мечтала о таком! И сегодня СБЫЛОСЬ! Штука очень нужная и приятная.У сына часто ОРВИ. Как рас для нас! Ребенок попросил,ложась спать не выключать волшебный фонарик.
Спасибо

----------


## lighta1

8на8 всего 2 шт. 10на10 без пяточка 3-4шт. С пяточком где-то 5 шт.
maminkotir и Вам спасибо,пользуйтесь на здоровье,я один не довезла,откололся кусок соли,себе оставила. Будем свои бронхиты и насморки лечить))))

----------


## ADey

Спасибо за светильник! Можжевеловый пяточок добавляет приятный аромат. Отличный сувенир или продарок!

----------


## ГТ

Рекомендую. взял  5 штук.
 и все сразу разошлись по коллегам и знакомым.

----------


## lighta1

По 60грн закончились.Кто просил отложить,извените.

----------


## Scarto

А бОльшего р-ра бывают!?

----------


## lighta1

Чуть позже открою темку где буду собирать заказы на изготовление светильников,на можжевеловом пятачке можете заказывать свою картинку(были и хрюшки и слоники),и один был большой(большая глыба соли за 170гр).
Ещё остались 5шт без пятачка и 3 шт. с пятачком.

----------


## Scarto

Вот это правильно! Жду с нетерпением!

----------


## ADey

...зачем создавать новую тему, принимайте заказы в этой.

возможен заказ "формы", например пирамида?

----------


## Scarto

> ...зачем создавать новую тему, принимайте заказы в этой.
> 
> возможен заказ "формы", например пирамида?


  Хороший вопрос!

----------


## lighta1

Возможно сделать и пирамиду,но это будет чуть дороже,скидывайте заказы в личку,соберу,сделаем,отзвонюсь.

----------


## morozyk1

Ещё остались светильники?

----------


## lighta1

1 с пятачком+4 без пятачка.

----------


## ромашка ната

Добрый вечер! скажите пожалуйста остались ли еще светильники? я покупала у вас уже один для мужа, у него частые насморки и вы знаете после того как мы стали включать светильник самочувствие улучшилось. Так что очень вам благодарна и очень хочу купить и для родителей такой полезный светильник!!!

----------


## 4е

подписываюсь

----------


## lighta1

Спасибо за отзывы! Пользуйтесь на здоровье! Ещё есть 3 шт. На днях будем делать ещё,так,что кто хочет СВОЮ картинку на пятачке,пишите,присылайте картинки.

----------


## nata2

Добрый день! Меня тоже интересует светильник ценой 60-80 грн Как у вас с доставкой по Одессе, хочу один прикупить для ребенка (частые простуды и аллергические оттеки)

----------


## Tatka 23

Спасибо за светильники, подарила родственнице у которой хронический бронхит курильщика,так вот после 4 дней!!!! пользования она почти не кашляет

----------


## lighta1



----------


## Людмила_Верже

Сколько ждать заказ? хочу сову?

----------


## lighta1

Ап

----------


## lighta1

Ночник Фея-220грн

----------


## рыжикколя

Добрый вечер, скажите что есть в наличии и есть ли с можжевеловой пяточкой ?

----------


## lighta1

В наличии скала б. ,скала м., фея, фиксик, дерево, сердце. 
Под заказ можно сделать светильник собачка мал. и бол. ,так как след. год собаки.

----------


## lighta1



----------


## ♣Никита♣

а можно фото светильника с фиксиком?

----------


## lighta1

Пожалуйста!

----------


## ♣Никита♣

а фиксик только такой?

----------


## lighta1

Сова б.-245грн. Елочка м.-145грн. Елочка б.-165грн. Елочки очень красивые. Такому подарочку будут рады и взрослые и дети.

----------


## LunaLuna

большая скала или куб есть? какие размеры и цена?

----------


## lighta1

Ап

----------


## lighta1



----------


## lighta1

Ап

----------


## lighta1

Круглые(картинка с двух сторон)-235грн.

----------


## lighta1

245грн

----------


## LunaLuna

Спасибо за лампу! Круглая, дерево, просто супер!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Наталья Вдовенко

Подскажите из какого месторождения используется соль : Артёмовского либо  Солотвино?

----------


## lighta1

Из Артемовского! (Соледар!)[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Сообщение добавлено  25.02.2018 в 15:58 ----------

----------


## lighta1

Ап

----------


## lighta1

Ап

----------


## шишкин

Подскажите пожалуйста какой вес ламп и какие остались ?

---------- Сообщение добавлено  23.03.2018 в 14:19 ----------

Благодарю за лампу.

----------


## lighta1



----------


## lighta1

Мышка-195гр, Слон б.-245грн, дерево-235грн

----------


## lighta1

Ап

----------


## lighta1

Ап

----------


## lighta1

Ап

----------


## ♣Никита♣

Здравствуйте, покажите что есть в наличии?

----------


## lighta1

Ап

----------


## Nanali

Куплю светильник со слоником, скиньте пожалуйста номер телефона в личку.

----------


## lighta1

Лебеди-250грн. Символ верности. Очень классный подарок на годовщину!

----------


## IrinaOB

Добрый день! А просто соляной светильник , без декора , есть?

----------


## lighta1

Есть. Круглый,квадратный,прямоугольный и в форме пирамиды.

----------


## lighta1

ап

----------


## lighta1

ап

----------


## lighta1

Ап

----------


## lighta1



----------


## lighta1

ап

----------


## lighta1

ап

----------


## просто Олька

Доброе утро! Подскажите стоимость светильника с корабликом?

----------


## lighta1

Здравствуйте! Цена именно этого светильника - 245гр. Много фото других могу сбросить на VIBER. Звоните!

----------


## lighta1

ап. Мой тел.097 523 36 22 (лучше писать в личку,спасибо)

----------


## lighta1

ап

----------


## lighta1

ап.

----------


## lighta1

ап! есть светильники с новогодней тематикой.

----------


## lighta1

ап

----------


## lighta1

Вложение 12989919
Круглые 17*17*6 см. Вес -3.100 кг. Цена-235 грн.

----------


## lighta1

Ап

----------


## lighta1

Ап

----------


## [email protected]

Здравствуйте. Подскажите стоимость и размеры ламп без декора, и цену на лампы с эльфом и бабочками. на какую площадь комнаты они рассчитаны?

----------


## allka1

Что есть в наличии?

----------


## lighta1

Все в наличии!

----------


## lighta1

Ап

----------


## lighta1

Размер 17&#215;17&#215;6см  Вес-3.100. Цена-235грн.

----------


## lighta1

Ап

----------


## lighta1

Ап
В инстогр.можно посмотреть на моей страничке фото,размеры и вес. (Соляная лампа одесса) Ссылку на инсту могу сбросить в личку или на вайбер

----------


## lighta1

Ап

----------


## lighta1

ап

----------


## Julia_SolnceKRS

> Ап
> В инстогр.можно посмотреть на моей страничке фото,размеры и вес. (Соляная лампа одесса) Ссылку на инсту могу сбросить в личку или на вайбер


 Сбоостье пожалуйста ссылку на инст

----------


## lighta1



----------


## lighta1

Ап

----------


## lighta1

Соляные светильники*рекомендуются при бронхиальной астме, астматическом бронхите, хроническом бронхите, бронхите курильщика, частых ОРЗ и ОРВИ, хронической пневмонии, обструктивном бронхите, аллергическом рините. Их эффективность доказана также при снижении иммунитета, неврозоподобных состояниях. Размер 17*17*6см. Вес-3.100. Цена ,с рег.ярк.-245грн.

----------


## lighta1

Ап

----------


## lighta1

- * * * *Заболевания дыхательных путей (острый и хронический бронхит, бронхиальная астма);

- * * * *Заболевания ЛОР-органов (ларингиты, фарингиты, тонзиллиты, ОРЗ, ОРВИ, риниты, гайморит);

- * *Разноплановые проявления аллергии (синуситы, риниты, высыпания на коже, кашель аллергического происхождения);

- * * * *Хронический кашель курильщика;

- * * * *Неврозы, стрессовые и тревожные состояния, функциональные нарушения в работе ЦНС;

- * * * *Детская гиперактивность;

- * * * *Плохой сон, постоянные пробуждения в течение ночи;

- * * * *Повышенное давление, спазмы сосудов головного мозга, частые головные боли;

- * * * *Интоксикации;

- * * * *Генетическая предрасположенность к аллергическим заболеваниям.

Цена-235грн

----------


## lighta1



----------


## lighta1

Ап. Есть в наличии 5 светильников, могу скинуть фото на вайбер. Для девочек-Лол, для мальчиков-Маквин. Есть деревья, фея.

----------


## lighta1

ап

----------

